# Asd? Atrial septal defect (ASD)



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

So recently via my pedigree scowering, I came across a pretty nice looking stud dog that is suspected of being affected with ASD.

I started a hunt for information, and came across this interesting article about ASD...from what I've read it can crop up at anytime, anywhere in a dogs pedigree, and it has HUGE variances in severity (from a slight respiratory issue...to death o.o)

if any of your have had any experience with it I'd really appreciate hearing about how it effects the dog, or the dogs offspring in this case.

ASD article


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

I had dinner last year at the PCA tracking test with a woman whose dog had been diagnosed with ASD at the PCA screening for it a year or two earlier. She had noticed that this dog seemed to tire more easily and had less stamina than her other dog, but she had attributed it to this or that. She had it surgically repaired and the dog is doing fine.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

FP...what is your opinion on this dog being used at stud. According to the reading material on the net, it is polygenic. Do you think it would be safe to breed to this boy, or get one of his progeny to breed.


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

I only know what was provided in the linked article:

"Affected individuals and their parents should not be used for breeding. Siblings should only be used after careful screening."

I would also note that ASD seems to be part of the complex of heart problems that plague boxers and especially dobes. They may be polygenic and multifactorial (different types of problems, e.g., congenital malformations and later onset issues), but I would hate to see heart problems become the problem (or anything close) they are in those breeds. 

I think the prevalence of ASD and other heart defects (e.g., MVR) in spoos has taken everyone a little by surprise.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Feralpudel said:


> I only know what was provided in the linked article:
> 
> "Affected individuals and their parents should not be used for breeding. Siblings should only be used after careful screening."
> 
> ...


Thank you for your response. I know it scares the bejeepers out of me. There are enough problems without taking any more risks...imo.


----------

